# $375 Good for an 800 MHz?



## MMiz (Dec 27, 2005)

For all of you radio people out there, what's a good price for an 800 MHz radio on eBay?

I'm not purchasing one, but just wondering


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 27, 2005)

That would depend on the make, model, and features.

$375 isn't a bad price for a used name brand radio, or a new in the box off brand.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 27, 2005)

It's a new Motorola LTS 2000, which is like a "new" old product.  It has SmartNet (which doesn't mean anything to me).  I forgot, it's a portable.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 27, 2005)

The question is:  Will it work on your radio system?


----------



## Jon (Dec 27, 2005)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> The question is:  Will it work on your radio system?


Important point!!!


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 28, 2005)

In my county alone there are 2 different systems in use and they are not compatible with each other. They are MECA and digital, the digitals can be programmed to work on the MECA frequencies, but not vice versa.


----------

